# S.L info



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

So I can find plenty of info on starting an S.L company but what I haven't come across yet is what the non-EU spouse of an EU citizen may have to do to start one up. I assume that the requirements may be different, I don't know really but was hoping others may have been in such a situation.

Obviously a gestor or lawyer will be able to clarify but it would be good to know beforehand.

Has anyone been in such a situation or know what may be required?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Why not try the Cámera de Comercio?
https://www.camaralicante.com/emprendimiento/creacion-de-empresas/


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well at some point professionals will be needed, that side of things is under control but I'm just curious before parting with any money as EU rules are fairly clear on the right to work and equal treatment Family members - Employment, Social Affairs & Inclusion - European Commission so seemingly it should be as straightforward as it would be for any EU citizen.

However Spain tends to do what it likes anyway so I'm not expecting it to be so simple. 
I know there probably isn't a large pool of non-EU spouses around but I was hoping someone may of been in a similar situation.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Well at some point professionals will be needed, that side of things is under control but I'm just curious before parting with any money as EU rules are fairly clear on the right to work and equal treatment Family members - Employment, Social Affairs & Inclusion - European Commission so seemingly it should be as straightforward as it would be for any EU citizen.
> 
> However Spain tends to do what it likes anyway so I'm not expecting it to be so simple.
> I know there probably isn't a large pool of non-EU spouses around but I was hoping someone may of been in a similar situation.


Maybe I'm wrong, but I can't see why the Cámara de Comercio _wouldn't_ be able to give you the info that you want. They have to know the legalities of setting up a business in Spain.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well yes but I am asking here first, it is what a forum is for after all.
I could contact my lawyers and ask after all they will be handling it but before then if somebody _actually_ knows it would be nice if they can share their experience.


----------



## americaninsegovia (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi there-

I am in the same situation as you and wanted to check-in to see how your process went. I am a non-EU citizen married to a Spaniard. We plan to move to Segovia in December and I am starting the process now to get an S.L. for my American company. I imagine I cannot start the process until I am fully in Spain and can visit the local offices. 

Did you end up finalizing your S.L. and how long did it take to process? I would love to get any advice you can offer based on your experience. Any help would be appreciated! 

Best,
Shauna


----------

